# Anyone hands on a D300?



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Or do I have to wait for my own review? :eeps: :angel:


----------



## Seneca (Feb 13, 2003)

http://www.dpreview.com/previews/nikond300/


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Seneca said:


> http://www.dpreview.com/previews/nikond300/


yeah yeah.. I read that... I just wondered if anyone I KNOW has handled it...


----------



## JBss (Feb 19, 2007)

why get that when u can have a 40d :eeps:


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

JBss said:


> why get that when u can have a 40d :eeps:


Been a Nikonian since my first DSLR. Not starting over now.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Don't you have a D200 now Jae? Why the quick switch?


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Cliff said:


> Don't you have a D200 now Jae? Why the quick switch?


 I found a buyer for my D200 and 18-200VR...  I've been very happy with the D200, but this chance lets me give a friend a good deal on the combination, unload a lens I don't use, and get a snifty new toy for about $80. :dunno: That is, it *would* cost me only $80 if I didn't fall for Nikon's 18-135 kit and their deal on the 70-300VR when purchased with a D300 kit or body.  :angel: I know neither will do what the ultimate lenses I want will do, but I am curious about the sharpness of the 18-135 and the reach of the 70-300.

Wanna know a weird thing? Almost one year to the day since I rec'd the D200.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

PropellerHead said:


> I found a buyer for my D200 and 18-200VR...  I've been very happy with the D200, but this chance lets me give a friend a good deal on the combination, unload a lens I don't use, and get a snifty new toy for about $80. :dunno: That is, it *would* cost me only $80 if I didn't fall for Nikon's 18-135 kit and their deal on the 70-300VR when purchased with a D300 kit or body.  :angel: I know neither will do what the ultimate lenses I want will do, but I am curious about the sharpness of the 18-135 and the reach of the 70-300.
> 
> Wanna know a weird thing? Almost one year to the day since I rec'd the D200.


Personally, I'd just go with the body. I had the 70-300ED lens and sold it on Ebay recently after it sat unused in a drawer for a couple of years. My 80-200 AF-S is just too good compared to that lens (as is the 70-200, I'm sure) and with a TC14 it comes close to having the same reach, only at f4. The 18-135 got an indifferent review on bythom.com - I think I'd rather go with the 18-70 if I'm after a lightweight zoom.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Cliff said:


> The 18-135 got an indifferent review on bythom.com - I think I'd rather go with the 18-70 if I'm after a lightweight zoom.


Yeah I read that review, but he liked the sharpness. Because I've been frustrated with the 18-200's sharpness, that's what's got me curious. With the kit, the 18-135 is ~$230. I can satisfy my curiosity for that $$.

Most of my recent shooting has been the trusty 18-70. I've loved it and I won't give it up. The 70-300 was less than $300 after the instant rebate. I hope it'll be a nice hold over lens even if I do end up selling it in a year (or longer) when I get the lenses I want.

Curious- what $ did you sell the 70-300 for?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

It went for $145. BTW, the 24-85 I talked to you about went for $154.

edit: I went back and reread the review, and he compares the lens unfavorably to the 18-200. It's your money, but...


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> Or do I have to wait for my own review? :eeps: :angel:


What would you like to know? I haven't had the time to really "field test" my D300, but from my limited use, it lives up to all the positive press it has received. The AF is as fast, if not faster than my D2H. The feature set is outstanding. The 3" rear LCD is a major improvement over the 2.5" LCD of the D200. Matched with the MB-D100, it shoots up to 8 FPS.

I paid $1,699 for my D200 and it was a great value at that time, but for $1,799, the D300 is a steal. If you can take advantage of the Nikon $150 instant savings on the 70-300 VR, that is the way to go. I missed out on this deal because I got my D300 in late 11/07, but I will pick up a 70-300 VR before the northeast racing season begins in May. I would love to pick up a 70-200 VR, but I just can't justify it (yet). BTW, the D300/18-200 VR is a great combo.

Hope this helps...JL


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Cliff said:


> It went for $145. BTW, the 24-85 I talked to you about went for $154.
> 
> edit: I went back and reread the review, and he compares the lens unfavorably to the 18-200. It's your money, but...


So, that wasn't the 70-300VR lens, right? I kinda thought that it was a deal with the rebate.

I just exchanged my D200, grip, and 18-200 for the check. ETA on the D300 kit and 70-300 is Saturday.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Nope, it was the predecessor, the 70-300ED. The new AF-S VR lens looks good, but since I've already got the 80-200 f2.8 AF-S (plus a TC-14E) I don't much need another lens in this range. The D300, on the other hand, is intriguing...

Enjoy, Jae.


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> I just exchanged my D200, grip, and 18-200 for the check. ETA on the D300 kit and 70-300 is Saturday.


Where did you purchase the D300? If you're going to purchase a MB-D100, order it from Robert's Imaging. They have the the best price: $230.00 (MSRP is $299).

Regards....JL


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

SRFast said:


> Where did you purchase the D300? If you're going to purchase a MB-D100, order it from Robert's Imaging. They have the the best price: $230.00 (MSRP is $299).
> 
> Regards....JL


The best deal (of my trusted resellers) on the 18-135/D300 kit was BuyDig-$2032 with a free 2GB CF card. Buydig also had the best price on the 70-300- it was $289 after the rebate. This is my 3rd DSLR body/kit purchase from them. I also bought my 18-200, 50mm, and 18-70 from them. I've been very happy.

The best deal on the body was Amazon- $1760. Amazon also has the MB-D100 for ~$229. Who they're reselling I am not sure.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

I bought my D2X from Roberts, on Al's recommendation - he also bought his from them. They're a good resource.


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> The best deal (of my trusted resellers) on the 18-135/D300 kit was BuyDig-$2032 with a free 2GB CF card. Buydig also had the best price on the 70-300- it was $289 after the rebate. This is my 3rd DSLR body/kit purchase from them. I also bought my 18-200, 50mm, and 18-70 from them. I've been very happy.
> 
> The best deal on the body was Amazon- $1760. Amazon also has the MB-D100 for ~$229. Who they're reselling I am not sure.


I am going planning to purchase a 50mm 1.4/1.8 and the 70-300 VR from Buydig in the next week. I purchased my D70 from Beach Camera and a SB-800 from Buydig. The 50mm is a difficult choice. Any opinions? BMW owners think alike.

Enjoy your new toys.

Regards...JL


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

SRFast said:


> I am going planning to purchase a 50mm 1.4/1.8 and the 70-300 VR from Buydig in the next week. I purchased my D70 from Beach Camera and a SB-800 from Buydig. The 50mm is a difficult choice. Any opinions? BMW owners think alike.
> 
> Enjoy your new toys.
> 
> Regards...JL


You probably already know, but I'm pretty sure Buydig=Beach Camera so the experience and price should be similar with either.

I have enjoyed the 1.8 and never used the 1.4. I have a difficult time thinking I'd appreciate the small differences compared to the higher cost of the two. For $100 (it's gone up a bit since), I just wanted to play with a fixed lens.


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> You probably already know, but I'm pretty sure Buydig=Beach Camera so the experience and price should be similar with either.
> 
> I have enjoyed the 1.8 and never used the 1.4. I have a difficult time thinking I'd appreciate the small differences compared to the higher cost of the two. For $100 (it's gone up a bit since), I just wanted to play with a fixed lens.


How would you rate the 1.8's construction and overall quality? Back in the 70's, the Nikkor 50mm 1.4 was the lens to own - it is a classic. I had to settle for the 50mm 2.0, but now that I have more resources, I want to get the best I can afford.

TIA....JL


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

SRFast said:


> How would you rate the 1.8's construction and overall quality? Back in the 70's, the Nikkor 50mm 1.4 was the lens to own - it is a classic. I had to settle for the 50mm 2.0, but now that I have more resources, I want to get the best I can afford.
> 
> TIA....JL


Frankly, it feels small and cheap. Of course, my reference is zoom ED glass. They're more meaty by necessity as I see it. Perhaps my limited experience with fixed focal lenses had me thinking that the 1.4 wouldn't 'feel' any different than the 1.8. Now you've got me curious about the 1.4, though. :eeps:


----------

